# Wild camping in Barnes, London



## Mesterjester (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all

I'm new to the forum and excited about all the places we can go in our new van! We have a Fiat Ducato Trigano and will be visiting London next week. I know that it's a hot topic and have browsed through the forum for answers. 

We have stayed in the Lee Valley Campsite in Edmonton which is great. However, we need to be in Barnes on Thursday evening and I'm wondering if anyone has stayed anywhere around there. I saw a post mentioning playing fields opposite the London Wetlands Centre. Anyone know anything about this?

I'm kinda wishing our van was a bit more stealth. We've wild camped in Cardiff and just hung up a black blanket behind the front seats, with no problems. 

Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mesterjester said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm new to the forum and excited about all the places we can go in our new van! We have a Fiat Ducato Trigano and will be visiting London next week. I know that it's a hot topic and have browsed through the forum for answers.
> 
> ...



Although I can't give you any specific advice regarding somewhere in Barnes all I can say is pick where you park carefully. Provided there are no parking restrictions I'd pick a main road over a residential street exchanging noise for less chance of being disturbed by fools or felons. Leave nothing of value on show in the cab.

I wonder if this site might be worth a try....  https://www.yourparkingspace.co.uk/

Do post anywhere you find that works!


----------



## Mesterjester (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you!

I wondered about sites like Justpark and the one you mention. Does anyone have experience of using these sites to book a parking/camping space? I guess you'd have to be clear about your intentions so you don't end up with a Lady in the Van Alan Bennett type experience!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 18, 2017)

*I get the impression*



Mesterjester said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wondered about sites like Justpark and the one you mention. Does anyone have experience of using these sites to book a parking/camping space? I guess you'd have to be clear about your intentions so you don't end up with a Lady in the Van Alan Bennett type experience!



These "park on my drive" type deals
are mainly offering daytime parking for those who wish to park (a car) for a day or regularly during the week (again in the day)
Either for a visit to London ( 1 day) or working (regular)

I suspect most of the offered spots
1 Are not big enough for most motorhomes
2 Are not suitable for overnight.

I DO NOT KNOW ! but I have looked hence my thoughts or indeed supposition


----------



## Stitch (Jan 18, 2017)

I've been wilding camping in London the last two years. The last year not far from Barnes.  Only had one problem on two nights I had a chap case the van up.. so I just moved on to another spot. Residential streets are good as long as there are no parking restrictions. These streets are becoming harder and harder to find which is probably the reason why people don't take about their safe spots. One tip is to look for roads next to parks and cemeteries. Usually. Quieter and safer, as people are scared of the dead... Boo


----------



## Mesterjester (Jan 19, 2017)

*Thanks all!*

Very helpful advice, thank you. We'll have to try it all out and will report back. I understand about keeping safe spots secret. I guess you've just got to take the plunge - what's the worse that can happen, eh?


----------



## chrismilo (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi from my experience I've never had much luck in London  I  can remember a few years ago before sat nav's 
Pulling up in a nice quiet road next to a park I was very tired  so 11 pm decided that this place is good enough 
Midnight knock knock on the window park warden's  they explained I  couldn't stay here we are locking the gates 
It turned out I was in Regent's park
How was I to know ?


----------



## SunnyC (Jan 30, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Hi from my experience I've never had much luck in London  I  can remember a few years ago before sat nav's
> Pulling up in a nice quiet road next to a park I was very tired  so 11 pm decided that this place is good enough
> Midnight knock knock on the window park warden's  they explained I  couldn't stay here we are locking the gates
> It turned out I was in Regent's park
> How was I to know ?



Hahaha! Being a Londoner I had to laugh at this!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 31, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Hi from my experience I've never had much luck in London  I  can remember a few years ago before sat nav's
> Pulling up in a nice quiet road next to a park I was very tired  so 11 pm decided that this place is good enough
> Midnight knock knock on the window park warden's  they explained I  couldn't stay here we are locking the gates
> It turned out I was in Regent's park
> How was I to know ?



I too am a Londoner so had to chuckle   You got off light with a mere knock knock, reckon these days you'd be surrounded by para-military fellas with stun grenades at the ready :-0


----------

